# Anyone had Ovulation type symptoms whilst stimming ??



## Kaznem (May 23, 2009)

Hi 

I am on D6 of stimms and feel like I am ovulating !!!!!  

Getting same type of CM (sorry -tmi) that get in natural cylcel at point of ovulation  and ovulation type pains.

I am sure I can't be - but am worried !  

Anyone else experienced this ? xxx


----------



## Loop (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes I've got that too!! I took my 7th stim inj this evening. Got (tmi) lots of cm last time too. No one mentioned that to me so it was a bit of a shock. I think given all the follicles we've got growing (fingers xd) that ovulation type pains/ovary twangs are normal too. At least I hope they are. Have you had a scan yet? Sending you follicle growing vibes xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi there

Ovulation type pains are normal during stimming as your ovaries are starting to develop lots of nice follicles/eggs. I also had CM - try not to worry and    for your cycle.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

As the other ladies have said, it's completely normal to get ovulation type pain and symptoms during stimming.  Your ovaries are in overdrive due to the drugs to produce more follicles than you would usually have on a natural cycle.  

On top of that, the developing follicles produce oestrogen...this is to thicken the womb lining but also it causes cervical mucus to become more lotiony and then thinner, clearer and stretchier, just like in a natural cycle before ovulation.  You're probably noticing it more because you've got more follicles than on natural cycle so your oestrogen levels are higher.

Whilst it's not unheard of to ovulate before EC, it's extremely rare because you're taking a lower dose of the downregging drug which prevents any LH surge so no ovulation can happen.

All sounds completely normal...same happened to me in all my fresh IVFs.  If you use the search tool you'll find lots of previous posts/threads discussing the same as it's a common concern.

Good luck   
Natasha


----------



## Kaznem (May 23, 2009)

Loop, Karenanna & Minxy - Thanks for your responses ladies, you have put my mind at rest   


Loop - I am on D7 of stimms too today and having the same type of twinges as you.  I am due to have my first stimms scan on Monday.  How about you ?  Sending you lots of      vibes for your follies growing xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I've heard people say they have had so much egg white CM they could make an omlette!
That is a bit extreme, but yes it is normal - it is due to the very high oestrogen levels as the other ladies have said. Normal oestrogen levels at ovulation are about 1000, during stimming mine got to 17000 with 22 eggs collected when normally it would be 1-2 eggs per month.


----------



## Loop (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi kaznem
hope your stims scan goes well and show lots of follicles 
I had first scan and bloods bank hol Monday (I think trying to remember now!!) showed 4 on left and 7 follicles on right, scan yday showed 7 on left and 9 on right all about 13-14mm. Ec booked for Tuesday! Do you know when yours will be yet? Best of luck xx


----------



## Kaznem (May 23, 2009)

Evening Loop

Great news about your scan, great number of follies     

I am having my scan on Monday, so I will be told the date for EC then (may be Wed or Fri depending on how things going in there   )

Wishing you lots of luck with EC on Tuesday    xx


----------

